# Double J's island ice report with pics1/20 1/21



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Fished off pib last 2 days with eyewall.Ice averaged 10 inches with a few cracks to cross but overall travel really wasnt a problem.The fishing is getting better each day and hanging in there and fishing hard paid off for us.Thursday I only managed 1 keeper walleye.Today I iced 5 walleyes biggest went over 7 lbs.The lure that worked for me was a #6 pimple gold/watermelon(Double J custom).walleyes were very neutral and would not chase.All my fish came right off the bottom.Stayed @ the black squirrel and as usual lodging was excellent.Maria named my thursday walleye "walter" and he had a photo shoot with "frank the walleye" lol.Flew back this afternoon and saw a few fishermen off catawba.Winter will be gone before you know it,if you've been thinking of an ice trip now is the time to call your guideEnjoy the pics,Double J.

  
 
  
Frank meets Walter


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Some nice looking pig. Glad you got into them. Thanks for the report. Keep up the great work


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Thanks for the reports & Pics Double J. And was nice to talk to you today !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good Job double J, well deserved, glad ya got em!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!!! Makes me feel better about my trip up there this coming Monday. Was getting worried with all the slow reports so far.


----------



## hugerod (May 1, 2009)

cant wait will b there tomorrow afernoon for 2 days. if any one else is gonna be there hit me up , fishman and i will be up there.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job!! I want to go up there so bad!!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for the photos Double J. Trying to get up there in the next few weeks. You just amplified the itch bigtime! 

Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be there Tuesday and Wednesday- I have a vendatta- last time I went I dropped 6 right and the hole.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

backagainbaha said:


> I will be there Tuesday and Wednesday- I have a vendatta- last time I went I dropped 6 right and the hole.


are you gaffing 'em?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Double J said:


> are you gaffing 'em?


Oh Yes DoubleJ Stay away from me when there in the Hole ! I usually make a Bloody Mess Put I'll get them In !!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

when I see my leader show up I know its time to reach for the gaff.rod goes to my left hand gaff is in the hole waiting and when walter shows up its a quick jab under him and you can count 'em in.I'll be crossin eyes again next weekend , cant wait.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Double J... did Hageman say how Walter and Frank tasted?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

not yet....but i am hearing its really heating up @ the islands!


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the great report and the pics for us to see. I wish I could have been ther with ya. Last year that trip was amazing(Jan 30-Feb 1)! 100 eyes in 3 days! It looks like according to capt mikes report things are continueally getting better. I know you will slay them this weekend! Wish I was going, but stuck teaching at the University on Sat! I'll be lookin for another good report to make me jealous!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks Don...I'm sure we'll have pics for you to look @.by the way this winter is going ice should be there long enough for you to sqeeze in a trip even with your busy schedule.this years end of jan trip wont be the same without you.hoping they bite half as good as last years jan30th trip.....stay tuned for reports and updates


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

They are nice nice. save me a couple, for march. Please . hahahaha


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya Nice job man! Keep the pics comin.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

back to the islands for the weekend.I will be sure to post a report with pics.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking forward to them. Good luck Jeff.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Looking forward to them. Good luck Jeff.


Thanks....shooting for lots of ''eye'' candyjust made up a few more 'Double J custom' pimples


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Good luck Jeff!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> nice job!! I want to go up there so bad!!


Yah, me too!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

fished this past weekend off 'snake and green is. Tough bite for my group and most others. Did our best sat with only 5 eyes and a few lost in the hole.No fish O's just nice eaters. Sun was as challenging as i've seen it at the islands with very good marks but the fish were extremely neutral. wasnt hard to get em to chase but they wouldnt take our offerings.tried to down size and go with single minnow with same results.No pics this trip,maybe next time.Hope this blizzard coming isnt as bad as predicted.Otherwise,had a great time @ sbi.Enjoyed fishing with ya Mark and Patrick too.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I fished Saturday and Sunday in the Prime Time camp off SBI and had a decent weekend. I got 5 on Saturday ranging from eaters to a 27" fish. Sunday I got a limit plus some fun fishing throwbacks in the morning. Steady bite from 8:45 until 10:30 when a group of ATVs spotted my fish on the ice, pulled in and fired up a bunch of power augers. Never marked a fish after that.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Funny how 100+ shantys and I got zelch, notta, nothing Sunday and we were off PIB as well. I wish I had your spot. I can only report that the hole I stirred at for eight hours was twelve inches round when I first looked at it and twelve inches round with a few dead minnows in it when I left for the night.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

The fish were really funny about biting and I had to really agitate them. If I got one to follow I'd give a few quick sharp snaps then 2 hard cranks up. If they didn't follow I would shake the rod tip violently. That shake turned a lot of fish that were dropping back and got them to chase up hard. If they still didn't bite I'd repeat the entire sequence and most of the fish worked up to 22' or less before they bit. We were in 31' of water so thats a long ways to chase up. Almost every time there was more than one fish on the Vex chasing the first bait I'd get a second bite on the other rod if I got it in front of them quick enough so keeping a second rod baited and down a second hole was very productive. I also caught several white bass both days. One of them was by far the biggest I've ever seen and easily over 18" but I never measured it before releasing it.

Blue/chrome, chartruese/white, and metallic with chartruese back/red nose (clown?) #6 Rapalas caught just about all the fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rayman said:


> Funny how 100+ shantys and I got zelch, notta, nothing Sunday and we were off PIB as well. I wish I had your spot. I can only report that the hole I stirred at for eight hours was twelve inches round when I first looked at it and twelve inches round with a few dead minnows in it when I left for the night.


That's how it goes sometimes man, sometimes a guy just knows how to wiggle his worm  or has the right bait on his rod. The guys in the same camp next to us saturday caught 9 and we caught none had 2 bites, we even knew what they were doing and how. Ice or no ice, that's why they call it fishing. The fun is what counts IMO. If I went for the fish all the time I would have quit along time ago and I'm no slouch when it comes to the catching. :B


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> That's how it goes sometimes man, sometimes a guy just knows how to wiggle his worm  or has the right bait on his rod. The guys in the same camp next to us saturday caught 9 and we caught none had 2 bites, we even knew what they were doing and how. Ice or no ice, that's why they call it fishing. The fun is what counts IMO. If I went for the fish all the time I would have quit along time ago and I'm no slouch when it comes to the catching. :B


Well put there K G !!


----------

